

SpaceX’s only competitor needs Russia’s help to survive - samsolomon
http://qz.com/365033/spacexs-only-competitor-needs-russias-help-to-survive/

======
sstradling
Interesting article. One question that it missed is how Russia might use this
leverage if they are planning on losing the American market for the RD-180? I
can see them assuming that there is no long-term gain from keeping ULA and the
US gov happy given current US-Russia relations and SpaceX's development
schedule.

~~~
avmich
You ought to understand that what Russian officials are publicly saying and
what they actually intend doing are quite different. Russian bureaucracy is
every bit interested in supplying engines while they bring back significant
cash. To stop doing that is directly hurting their abilities to enjoy life
outside of Russia - which they aren't prepared to lose.

